# advice in moving to spain



## Aurora46 (Mar 16, 2015)

My Partner and I are moving to Spain, he is a retired Navy officer and I am a teacher, he will not be working however I will still want to teach, anyone know the best places to apply for teaching jobs. 

thanks for any help


----------



## NiceNikki (Jun 12, 2009)

Where in Spain are you moving? I used to live in the Costa del Sol so could give you some advice if needed. I got offered a teaching job in a private school in Fuengirola a few years ago. You should probably just google schools in the area your moving to (particularly international schools unless your fluent in Spanish) and send in your CV.


----------



## Aurora46 (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you will take your advice, how hard is it to get a job in this area


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Aurora46 said:


> My Partner and I are moving to Spain, he is a retired Navy officer and I am a teacher, he will not be working however I will still want to teach, anyone know the best places to apply for teaching jobs.
> 
> thanks for any help


But, a teacher of what??
Primary, secondary, adults?
Where in Spain?

You could start by looking at the TES and the Guardian on Thursdays (I believe)
Try these threads
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/330601-teaching-jobs.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/139967-teaching-16-spain.html

Also #14 in the FAQ's (most of the links are for academy work, but there are also links for others) and also #31 about working here and lots of others in the FAQ's that will tell you about paperwork, taxes, buying or renting here etc


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Assuming you mean Primary or Secondary, then you would look for jobs on.the TES forum. Recruitment starts around January/ February for the following September.

Salaries tend to be a lot lower than in the UK, and beware 10 month contracts.


----------



## Aurora46 (Mar 16, 2015)

brocher said:


> Assuming you mean Primary or Secondary, then you would look for jobs on.the TES forum. Recruitment starts around January/ February for the following September.
> 
> Salaries tend to be a lot lower than in the UK, and beware 10 month contracts.


Hi thank you for that, I am a Offender learning Lecturer, and teach Higher education, not sure about teaching in schools, but looking at teaching English to 17 + any info on this.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Aurora46 said:


> Hi thank you for that, I am a Offender learning Lecturer, and teach Higher education, not sure about teaching in schools, but looking at teaching English to 17 + any info on this.


Hi

I dont want to piddle on your fire and I am the first to wish anyone coming to Spain the very best of luck with it but sadly finding any work is hard. I have particular experience of teaching based on holding a TEFL certification which I did years ago for a backup and also I know people both english and Spanish (my other half is one) who work in both state and international schools.

If you were a primary or secondary teacher (especially in a subject other than english) then the international schools would be the best place to look. These are mixed as far as working conditions but many offer all year round contracts and you get the benefits of paid holidays etc. 

As a teacher of English you are up against some pretty stiff competition. Private academies are perhaps one place to look as often these run adults classes as well as classes for 16-18 year olds who are looking to improve their English BUT as others have said beware of the conditions. Often these academies will employ people on "fijo discontinual" contracts which means you have a job as long as there is a need - in other words when they shut for the summer you are our of work. 10 month contracts are also common and although stricly they can only renew these for 2 years before putting you on permanent the old fijo discontinual can then be used. Many smaller academies pay in the black as well so no SS contributions.

Another option is to look for private pupils which I did for a while.

Be aware however that there are expats in their thousands who are either retired teachers or active teachers looking for work OR who have done a TEFL course which many small academies will accept as qualification. Because of this there are many more "teachers" then the demand is there for and so like with everything the rate of pay can be pretty grim.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We are constantly nagged to teach English and some get most annoyed when we say no.


----------



## Aurora46 (Mar 16, 2015)

\thank you for your great comments, I am very grateful for them, and I will think about what you have said.

we are thinking of coming to Spain to have a better life not to worry about money, I can do that here. we do not fully need to work if we do come over to Spain but I would get very board, I like to keep my brain active, that is the only reason why I was thinking of doing what I do here their, I will look at this again and re-think about it.


thank you


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Aurora46 said:


> \thank you for your great comments, I am very grateful for them, and I will think about what you have said.
> 
> we are thinking of coming to Spain to have a better life not to worry about money, I can do that here. we do not fully need to work if we do come over to Spain but I would get very board, I like to keep my brain active, that is the only reason why I was thinking of doing what I do here their, I will look at this again and re-think about it.
> 
> ...


For Envlish language teaching, you would need a TEFL or CELTA qualification. Hours tend to be pretty anti- social ( evenings etc after people have finished school/ work) and pay is low, maybe 600 - 800€/ month.

UK qualifications won't allow you to teach in state schools/ facilities ( well not without a lot of bother) and unless you have PGCE/ PGDE you wouldn't be accepted to teach in an International School- except maybe as a teaching assistant.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> For Envlish language teaching, you would need a TEFL or CELTA qualification. Hours tend to be pretty anti- social ( evenings etc after people have finished school/ work) and pay is low, maybe 600 - 800€/ month.
> 
> UK qualifications won't allow you to teach in state schools/ facilities ( well not without a lot of bother) and *unless you have PGCE/ PGDE* you wouldn't be accepted to teach in an International School- except maybe as a teaching assistant.


or a BEd of course


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> or a BEd of course


Yes, of course!


----------



## stepper19 (Jul 9, 2008)

we are thinking of coming to Spain to have a better life not to worry about money, I can do that here. we do not fully need to work if we do come over to Spain but I would get very board, I like to keep my brain active, that is the only reason why I was thinking of doing what I do here their, I will look at this again and re-think about it.


You are looking at teaching English but use 'board and their' instead of 'bored and there'!!? :confused2:


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Aurora46 said:


> \thank you for your great comments, I am very grateful for them, and I will think about what you have said.
> 
> we are thinking of coming to Spain to have a better life not to worry about money, I can do that here. we do not fully need to work if we do come over to Spain but I would get very board, I like to keep my brain active, that is the only reason why I was thinking of doing what I do here their, I will look at this again and re-think about it.
> 
> ...


You think you won't have to worry about money in Spain?


----------



## Aurora46 (Mar 16, 2015)

*Teacher with Dyslexia*



stepper19 said:


> we are thinking of coming to Spain to have a better life not to worry about money, I can do that here. we do not fully need to work if we do come over to Spain but I would get very board, I like to keep my brain active, that is the only reason why I was thinking of doing what I do here their, I will look at this again and re-think about it.
> 
> 
> You are looking at teaching English but use 'board and their' instead of 'bored and there'!!? :confused2:


Sorry silly me, I am a teacher so I must have perfect diction, I am dyslexic, and teach very well in fact, and due to the fact that I am dyslexic, it helps motivate some students who have learning difficulties and think they are think because of people like you, do very well, and as I have students now who do not speak English, they learn with speech as well as writting. 

as you can see I find that rude.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Eh!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

It must be difficult to teach English if one suffers from dyslexia.


----------



## panelbeater (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi, I am not in Spain yet but like you looking forward to moving over. One reason is that I have been told U3A is very active, as are many social and sporting groups. So if like me you don't need to work go over, join in, and have a lot of fun, I can promise that's what I will do.
Good luck


----------



## Aurora46 (Mar 16, 2015)

*The gift of Dyslexia*



extranjero said:


> It must be difficult to teach English if one suffers from dyslexia.


A list of just a few famous people with the gift of dyslexia who new they could do anything.

Ann Bancroft, Alexander Graham Bell, John Britten, Pierre Curie, Thomas Edison, Albert Einstein, Michael Faraday, Hans Christian Anderson, Leonardo Da Vinci, Henry ford, Frank W Woolworth, Erin Brockovich, Pablo Picasso, Agatha Christie, Richard Branson, John Lennon, Steven Spelberg, F Scott Fitzgerald, Gustave Flaubert, William Butler Yeats.

These are just a few of the many talented and accomplished individuals who are dyslexic or historic figures who had the pattern of talents and learning difficulties associated with dyslexia or related learning difficulties.

Dyslexics of the world untie


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stepper19 said:


> we are thinking of coming to Spain to have a better life not to worry about money, I can do that here. we do not fully need to work if we do come over to Spain but I would get very board, I like to keep my brain active, that is the only reason why I was thinking of doing what I do here their, I will look at this again and re-think about it.
> 
> 
> You are looking at teaching English but use 'board and their' instead of 'bored and there'!!? :confused2:


usually I would come down like a ton of bricks on a comment like that....



extranjero said:


> It must be difficult to teach English if one suffers from dyslexia.



but yes, I agree


Aurora46 said:


> A list of just a few famous people with the gift of dyslexia who new they could do anything.
> 
> Ann Bancroft, Alexander Graham Bell, John Britten, Pierre Curie, Thomas Edison, Albert Einstein, Michael Faraday, Hans Christian Anderson, Leonardo Da Vinci, Henry ford, Frank W Woolworth, Erin Brockovich, Pablo Picasso, Agatha Christie, Richard Branson, John Lennon, Steven Spelberg, F Scott Fitzgerald, Gustave Flaubert, William Butler Yeats.
> 
> ...



because in SPAIN - the teaching of any language is ALL about grammar & spelling, a dyslexic - even a famous one, would struggle to get work teaching English as a foreign language, or as a first language




btw -before I get jumped on - one of my daughters is dyslexic

her use of language in 3 languages is amazing (she'd never get there/their/they're wrong, for instance ) - but her spelling is [email protected]


----------



## Aurora46 (Mar 16, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> usually I would come down like a ton of bricks on a comment like that....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comments, I will not be asking for advice on this forum again as I did not expect to be ridiculed.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Aurora46 said:


> Thank you for your comments, I will not be asking for advice on this forum again as I did not expect to be ridiculed.


We're not ridiculing you. Nor any other dyslexic. 
But sadly that's how it is in Spain. 
Perfect grammar. Perfect spelling, or not much chance of teaching work. 
Imo learning to SPEAK a language is more important. 
But the way language is taught here, that just doesn't count


----------

